# Software > Apple Hardware και Software >  Αναβάθμιση MacBookPro Τί το ήθελα;

## gio4

Λοιπόν, είμαι σε μια πολύ δύσκολη θέση!

Έκανα την μ...κία και αναβάθμισα το MacBook Pro μου σε Catalina,χωρίς να το πολύ ψάξω και μου χάθηκαν τα οριτζιναλ αγορασμένα MS Office!
Μου βγήκαν αρχικά κάτω στην μπάρα με ένα σήμα απαγορεύεται.Υπέθεσα ότι θα θέλου και αυτά αναβάθμιση αλλά δεν!   Τα νέα που μου εγκατέστησα αφού μου το πρότεινε θέλουν συνδρομή!

Εγώ είμαι της παλιάς σχολής καιδεν θέλω να πληρώνω συνδρομή! Θέλω να χρησιμοποιώ τα παλιά που αγόρασα! Που ήταν λίγοπριν ξεκινήσουν τα κόλπα με τις συνδρομές! κλπ.

Το ερώτημα είναι τί κάνω τώρα;
Ποιες επιλογές έχω; ώστε να μπορώνα χρησιμοποιώ κανονικά τα  MS Office που είχα (Word,EXcel με ενδιαφέρει κυρίως αλλά στοπακέτο που είχα ήταν και το PowerPoint και άλλα) ???

βλέπε και τα σχετικά screen shots!

----------


## ariadgr

Η έκδοση που είχες προφανώς δεν είναι πλεον συμβατή με αυτό το λειτουργικό.
Αν δεν θες συνδρομητικό, εδώ είσαι:
https://www.skroutz.gr/s/16057368/Mi...Medialess.html
https://www.skroutz.gr/s/16057458/Mi...Medialess.html

----------


## tsioy

Τα macOS Catalina δεν υποστηρίζουν τα Office 2012 (υποθέτω ότι αυτά είχες) όπως και άλλες 32-bit εφαρμογές.
Είτε γυρνάς μέσω Τime Machine backup στην προηγούμενη έκδοση είτε (αν θες να παραμείνεις σε Catalina) αγοράζεις νέα έκδοση των Office.

----------

